

Feel an earthquake in Eastern North America? - EzGraphs
http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/dyfi/events/us/2010xwa7/us/index.html

======
r7000
We were just outside the "secure zone" for the G20 when we felt the rumbling
and shaking. Two large U.S. military/governmental helicopters (they said
"United States of America" on the side) were taking off from just beside the
CN Tower. Man those Americans have powerful helicopters we thought.

------
MikeCapone
Felt it in Ottawa. It woke me up (yeah, took a sick day today), I ran outside
and half the neighbours were out talking about it. I tried to call a few
people, but for a couple minutes I couldn't get any calls out. It took about 5
minutes to start hearing sirens (ambulances?).

My mother lives closer to the epicenter (north of Ottawa), and portraits fell
from the walls and she kinda freaked out.

------
raganwald
Ground floor in Toronto, the house shook. Although that may say more about the
house than the quake...

------
alex_c
[http://www.zazzle.ca/2010_toronto_earthquake_tshirt-23500711...](http://www.zazzle.ca/2010_toronto_earthquake_tshirt-235007114594064856)

From earthquake to t-shirt in an hour and a half. What a world we live in.
(not my shirt)

------
ballgame
I was shocked when we felt it in Milwaukee minutes _after_ already hearing
about it.

But apparently at 6 km/s, it would take a full 3.5 (edit: more like 6) minutes
for the seismic wave to travel from the epicenter to Milwaukee.

~~~
a-priori
Obligatory: <http://xkcd.com/723/>

------
carbocation
I felt it up in New Hampshire. I was sitting at a coffee shop on the second
floor of a building and the building oscillated. However, it was not much more
jarring than when large supply vehicles roll by an airport terminal.
Consciously, I decided it was not an earthquake --- but at the same time, it
did cause me to look out the window and decide that I could make it to the
ground floor, if necessary, without breaking a bone.

------
jsz0
A while back someone started a post about which disasters we were most
unprepared for. A major Earthquake on the east coast should be pretty far up
that list.

------
noarchy
I'm in Western Québec, and was off today (tomorrow is also a provincial
holiday). I was out biking, and had no idea what was happening. I got home,
and my cats were hiding, and books were strewn everywhere, having fallen from
the shelves. The only actual damage was a broke bulb from a fallen lamp.

------
perlpimp
Felt it in Toronto, on 10th floor, monitors we waggling all over the place.
Strange feeling.

------
arach
Felt it in Montreal. 8th floor of an office building. It took me a few seconds
to know it was an earthquake. The windows of another building near us were
shaking. My reaction was a little slow. Went away from the windows toward a
support beam.

------
ascuttlefish
In Barrie, Ontario, it was quite gentle where I was. I thought I was
developing a tremour, but then I noticed the wee containers of jam and
marmalade at the coffee shop were shaking too. It was pretty gentle, and only
lasted half a minute.

------
silentbicycle
We felt it in Grand Rapids, MI, which is a ways from Quebec. A couple people
in my office said, "What was that?!", but it took a moment to realize that
those mysterious seconds of slow, deep swaying had been a distant
_earthquake_.

------
csmeder
I was on the phone with some one in New York, he was very surprised.

------
RyanMcGreal
Here's a report from Hamilton, Ontario:
<http://www.raisethehammer.org/blog/1777/earthquake>

------
alex_c
It was a strange one here in Toronto - chair was swaying side to side, pretty
strongly but slowly. Used to much sharper quakes.

------
chaosmachine
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1455636>

------
EzGraphs
We felt it (mildly) in Allentown PA - there was enough concern to evacuate the
office building.

------
haseman
12th floor of an apartment building in Woodside Queens. The whole building was
swaying.

------
mtinkerhess
People in my building in Ann Arbor, MI felt it. I didn't but I'm on the ground
floor.

------
cdmwebs
Felt it in Cincinnati, OH, too.

------
ryanc
Felt it on the 13th floor in Cambridge, MA

------
dreur
Yes, in Ottawa - Near the epicenter.

~~~
arach
[http://earthquakescanada.nrcan.gc.ca/recent_eq/2010/20100623...](http://earthquakescanada.nrcan.gc.ca/recent_eq/2010/20100623.1741/index-
eng.php)

~~~
dreur
Thanks, very useful page - I had the link to some US organization but not to
NRCanada

------
minishark
Definitely felt it here in Vermont.

------
lliiffee
Nothing in Rochester.

------
jasonlotito
Didn't feel anything.

Montreal.

